
Ask HN: Best desktop android running as VM? - botw
Is there a good desktop android running as a VM? can run android APKs, terminal, copy&#x2F;paste among apps and between host&#x2F;guest windows. I need to type a lot into android apps from keyboard instead of tapping.
======
GFischer
Have you tried Microsoft's Android Emulator?

[https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/msft-android-
emu...](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/msft-android-emulator-
vs.aspx)

Genymotion could be another choice.

I only tried both, I remember the default VM being a bit of a pain, so I guess
either should be better.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Microsoft's Android Emulator is by far my favorite.

------
davsch77
You could run GenyMotion as a VM on any laptop.
([https://www.genymotion.com](https://www.genymotion.com))

Or if you just want Android a Lenova Yoga?

------
walterbell
The Bluestacks emulator (90M users) is available on PC and Mac,
[http://www.bluestacks.com](http://www.bluestacks.com)

~~~
jarcane
Be warned that the Bluestacks software is an insidious little thing. It works,
mostly, but 1) the stack is out of date (it was still on 4.0 last I used it
only a couple months ago), 2) it comes pre-installed with an awful spammy
launcher and superfluous game software, 3) it floods the system with
superfluous extra processes, and 4) it even attempts to fool you into thinking
you've uninstalled it when you haven't.

You can fix 2) by installing an alternate launcher, and in the case of 4), the
main uninstaller does nothing, you'll actually want to uninstall the
"BlueStacks Notification Center" to actually get rid of it.

------
brudgers
Not sure it meets your task requirements, but typically you can pair a
Bluetooth keyboard with an Android device.

------
on_and_off
If it fits your usecase, Arc Welder works like a charm.

------
msh
Well a chromebook rund Android apps pretty well.

